# "Fine Art" on Royal St



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Saw this pampered kitty sleeping on the job the other day. Hehehe


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

"It's Such Tiring Work, Being A Cat Model!"


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

I have never seen her NOT sleeping! Lol.


----------

